# I think I found a jumping spider(male).



## SandDeku (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I just found a male jumping spider. It was near my bathroom(rare find--- never seen this inside my house). It looks just like this(body shape) only you see those white markings on its butt?  the little white spots on the abdomen(i think thats the word for the bulbous butt)? Its actually yellow spots. 
http://www.healthcarefineart.com/images/2008/08/22/goldenjumpingspider_5120_2.jpg

How long do males live? Could I keep it? If I found this one what is the likelyhood of finding a female? it's adorable.
It's defenitely a jumping spider of a sort though.... It has the frontal eyes. Sorry I got no images of my own. 
Sorta like this one:
http://bugguide.net/node/view/236816
----------------

Exactly like this one actually...  
http://bugguide.net/node/view/33864


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 27, 2011)

How big is the spider? Eris are very small even as adults. Does it look anything like pictures of Phidippus audax or P.regius? Does it have blbous pedipalps?

 Usually jumping spiders can be found on sunny mornings in open areas above ground; fences, on top leaves and flowers, tree trunks, etc. Later in the day, they take refuge in curled leaves, under large objects like stone or wood, inside logs, etc. Look for webs that look like sleeping bags.

 It will be hard to tell what female your looking for without ID of the male but this thread and the forums can help. Can you barrow a camera from someone? If you place him with a female of the wrong species without supervision, he could be breakfast!


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 27, 2011)

ZergFront said:


> How big is the spider? Eris are very small even as adults. Does it look anything like pictures of Phidippus audax or P.regius? Does it have blbous pedipalps?
> 
> Usually jumping spiders can be found on sunny mornings in open areas above ground; fences, on top leaves and flowers, tree trunks, etc. Later in the day, they take refuge in curled leaves, under large objects like stone or wood, inside logs, etc. Look for webs that look like sleeping bags.
> 
> It will be hard to tell what female your looking for without ID of the male but this thread and the forums can help. Can you barrow a camera from someone? If you place him with a female of the wrong species without supervision, he could be breakfast!


He's smaller than a cricket.... A medium sized cricket that is. Or almost about the size. 

Looks like this sorta:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=6078

The green fangs--- he only displays it blue or green when I tick him off. xD I was transferring him. His back looks like this.
http://bugguide.net/images/cache/W0...KORJKNRZQVR409R40AR3KTQJKNRQQR0N0Z0MQDR7Q.jpg

http://bugguide.net/node/view/491909/bgimage

Btw whats their lifespan?


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Apr 27, 2011)

are there any jumping spiders with a gold coloration? like actual gold


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 27, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> are there any jumping spiders with a gold coloration? like actual gold


I don't know. lol.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Apr 28, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> I don't know. lol.


because i found a really awesome jumping spider that was a shiny gold when I was eight years old, lol that was a while ago XD


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 28, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> because i found a really awesome jumping spider that was a shiny gold when I was eight years old, lol that was a while ago XD


lol. I think mine is a female. Since the pedepalps are not swollen looking. They're the same size as the rest of the legs.


----------



## TheTyro (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, you describe the metallic green chelicerae, so you've definitely got yourself a Phidippus jumper. I looked up what species live within New Jersey, and here is the list:

P.mystaceus

P.insignarius

P.audax

P.princeps

P.clarus

P.whitmani


I think it's most likely that you have P. audax if the only distinctive markings on the abdomen are yellow. Look up photos of Phidippus audax and let us know if they seem to be a relative match. No one could tell you for sure, though...as spiders need to be looked at beneath a microscope for solid I.D's  

Phidippus is my favorite genus of jumpers (tied with Hyllus) These jumpers don't actually control the color displayed on their chelicerae, either...it's just how light refracts from different angles. But I have noticed that as they age, the green can often turn a rusty orange/golden color with hints of the previous green and blue, or even violet. It's pretty cool. There is a TON of patterning variety within each of the species, so identifying them is tricky.

 Males of this genus in my experience can live almost as long as the females. I had one for more than a year...

Whenever you inquire about a spiders possible identification, make sure to mention the location it was found, get approximate size - measured from the front (carapace/chelicerae) to the end (the end of the abdomen) in millimeters. Also describe what it was doing and the location it was found (and maybe even the climate, most spiders have some very specific behaviors relative to the time of the day and the weather.)

Also, photos help too! (and we love to see em'.)


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

Found:Indoors--- near my brothers room.
Size 1mm long or 2mm long 
Looks: P.audax is my best guess so far.


----------



## Fyreflye (Apr 29, 2011)

P. audax are the only jumpers i've encountered at my house- found one on my couch once, so yes, they come indoors!  At this time of year, it is very likely that you have an immature spider, so you may not be able to sex it quite yet.  Also, i have noticed that at least sometimes, young audax will have yellow or orange spots on their back that will change to white when they go through their mature molt. 

As for life spans, they're never long enough!  My first pet spider (whom i named 'Parker') was an immature male audax i found in my house a few years ago- the one from the couch, actually, lol.  I found him in late spring/early summer, and he stayed with me until fall of the following year when he passed away.  So, i had him for a little over a year.  

Get some pictures when you are able to, and enjoy your new pet!


----------



## EndlessForms (Apr 29, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> are there any jumping spiders with a gold coloration? like actual gold


yes. i find them all the time here in south carolina. they are black with white and gold...or did you mean all gold? i'm not sure of the species though


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

arachnophile223 said:


> yes. i find them all the time here in south carolina. they are black with white and gold...or did you mean all gold? i'm not sure of the species though


I meant all gold. xD


----------

